
Major Music Festivals Have Pledged Not to Use Facial Recognition Technology - innovateee
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywakpj/40-major-music-festivals-have-pledged-not-to-use-facial-recognition-technology
======
skratchpixels
This is great that people are against this technology but facial recognition
will probably still be done through social media which a lot of these
attendees will stream the entire time.

